# Aeronautical Engineering Graduate looking for a related job in UAE(Urgent help)



## anon6768 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello all,

I have a BEng(Hons.) Aeronautical Engineering degree from the UK. Also, I don't have any relevant engineering experience but I have 4 years customer assistance/technical sales advisor work experience. What are my odds and evens to get a related engineering job in UAE, especially Dubai or Abu Dhabi?

I would appreciate answers from someone who had been in the similar situation like myself. 

PS: I am also open to answers from anyone.

Thank you!

Kind regards
lane:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

theanonymous67 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a BEng(Hons.) Aeronautical Engineering degree from the UK. Also, I don't have any relevant engineering experience but I have 4 years customer assistance/technical sales advisor work experience. What are my odds and evens to get a related engineering job in UAE, especially Dubai or Abu Dhabi?
> 
> ...


Without experience, practically zip.


----------



## anon6768 (Apr 9, 2016)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Without experience, practically zip.


Could you be more specific? I know my mates, who have got in but with a reference.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

theanonymous67 said:


> Could you be more specific? I know my mates, who have got in but with a reference.


Hi,
Well - you might be better asking them and getting them to give you a reference.
In my opinion (and I am sure many others on the forum) - your chances are slim otherwise.
If you have friends in the industry already - you need to leverage them and their network.
Cheers.
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

theanonymous67 said:


> Could you be more specific? I know my mates, who have got in but with a reference.





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Well - you might be better asking them and getting them to give you a reference.
> In my opinion (and I am sure many others on the forum) - your chances are slim otherwise.
> If you have friends in the industry already - you need to leverage them and their network.
> ...


Remove any reference and it is zip.


----------



## anon6768 (Apr 9, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Well - you might be better asking them and getting them to give you a reference.
> In my opinion (and I am sure many others on the forum) - your chances are slim otherwise.
> If you have friends in the industry already - you need to leverage them and their network.
> ...


Thank you but they are newbies in the industry themselves and can't actually give a reference. Tbh, I'm on my own and understand my chances are slim but I know for a fact that many Graduate engineers visit UAE for the similar reason like myself. It is a hit and miss situation. I was only wondering, if someone have had been in the similar situation like myself and was eventually able to secure a job.

It is a joke of some kind that every other company want experienced candidates but no one is willing to hire a fresh graduate for some damn experience(saying this in exhaust).


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

theanonymous67 said:


> Thank you but they are newbies in the industry themselves and can't actually give a reference. Tbh, I'm on my own and understand my chances are slim but I know for a fact that many Graduate engineers visit UAE for the similar reason like myself. It is a hit and miss situation. I was only wondering, if someone have had been in the similar situation like myself and was eventually able to secure a job.
> 
> It is a joke of some kind that every other company want experienced candidates but no one is willing to hire a fresh graduate for some damn experience(saying this in exhaust).


In this part of the world, your marketability is based upon your years of experience. This is not an intern or graduate building type of environment. Has happened but not a very common thing. 

But like all the guys above have said, unless you have that reference, you are in for a very long ride


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

theanonymous67 said:


> It is a joke of some kind that every other company want experienced candidates but no one is willing to hire a fresh graduate for some damn experience(saying this in exhaust).


Which is what graduate programs are for. 

This is an attractive part of the world, so few industries feel the need - or have the business need - to operate one.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There really isn't much of an Aerospace industry in Dubai as the vast majority is MRO work on products designed and made overseas. 

Depending upon your specialisation, I would have thought you would be better looking at Airbus in the UK or France as there isn't really any aeronautical design work here.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

I know an aeronautical engineer who found work here but he had prior experience of around 2 years from Pakistan. 

You can try if you want, you never know what luck has in store for you. But speaking rationally, chances are slim for fresh graduates like others have said. You might be better off getting 2-3 years under your belt in your home country before trying here.


----------



## anon6768 (Apr 9, 2016)

My field is quite limited job wise and I cant really excel into it further without prior experience. Even companies offering graduate roles in many countries are limited or need some inter experience. Everyone have had been a fresher at one point in their career and no one comes out all experienced at once. I do understand my chances are less but all I could do is "try". I presume, this is the story of every other fresh graduate who has no one(no reference or relevant experience) to rely on other than themselves.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes but if you do it in Dubai it will be way more expensive than home. Thats what we want you to know. If you can manage the expense and want to try your luck noonce can stop you. You should know what you're up against though. Fresher and with no references, you'll be very lucky if you land a job.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My brother in law is an aeronautical engineer. He has years of experience and a whole bunch of contacts out here. Still, when he wanted to try for a job with one of the airlines, he didn't have much luck. I'd recommend sticking to one of the private airlines in India to get some experience. They pay quite well and chances are that you'll be much better off back home than in Dubai. That being said, as LewsTT has mentioned, no one can stop you from coming here and trying. Just have a Plan B to fall back on but please do not go from aeronautical engineer to call center representative at one of the banks just so that you can get a visa!


----------



## anon6768 (Apr 9, 2016)

pamela0810 said:


> My brother in law is an aeronautical engineer. He has years of experience and a whole bunch of contacts out here. Still, when he wanted to try for a job with one of the airlines, he didn't have much luck. I'd recommend sticking to one of the private airlines in India to get some experience. They pay quite well and chances are that you'll be much better off back home than in Dubai. That being said, as LewsTT has mentioned, no one can stop you from coming here and trying. Just have a Plan B to fall back on but please do not go from aeronautical engineer to call center representative at one of the banks just so that you can get a visa!


There are not a lot of behind scene jobs in airlines. As I mentioned earlier, fresher engineering jobs are scant in every other country. I have a Bachelors in engineering with honours but to no avail without experience( that no one is willing to give). I wouldn't mind failing an interview because there is always something new to learn. How does it feel when they will troll you with auto rejection emails, only freshers like myself will know.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

theanonymous67 said:


> There are not a lot of behind scene jobs in airlines. As I mentioned earlier, fresher engineering jobs are scant in every other country. I have a Bachelors in engineering with honours but to no avail without experience( that no one is willing to give). I wouldn't mind failing an interview because there is always something new to learn. How does it feel when they will troll you with auto rejection emails, only freshers like myself will know.


Let me stop you before you even begin with the pity party!

We've all been freshers and we've all had to face rejection at some point in our lives. I've applied for roles that I was perfectly qualified for only to be rejected because they found someone even more qualified. That is how it is. There will always be someone that you're competing with and unless you really, really stand out and make an impression, you will be facing a whole lot of rejection before something finally clicks.

You came here looking for advice and it isn't necessarily what you were expecting but these are people who have probably been in the industry and definitely have been here long enough to know what the situation is like.

Good luck with your job search. I sincerely hope that things work out for you but also highly recommend that you keep all options open.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> please do not go from aeronautical engineer to call center representative at one of the banks just so that you can get a visa!


I for one will never understand why some people do this


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> I for one will never understand why some people do this


Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Let me stop you before you even begin with the pity party!
> 
> We've all been freshers and we've all had to face rejection at some point in our lives. I've applied for roles that I was perfectly qualified for only to be rejected because they found someone even more qualified. That is how it is. There will always be someone that you're competing with and unless you really, really stand out and make an impression, you will be facing a whole lot of rejection before something finally clicks.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Im highly qualified in my field and have more than five years experience from the top firm in the profession. Yet was continuously bombarded with rejections during 3 months here. 

Its tough mate, I get it. We've all been there. Be patient and you'll make it. If you want something a bit more positive, I do know of people that have come here and landed good jobs within weeks. But they are very few and far in between. Like I said you never know what luck has in store for you. I cant recall that any of them were freshers though.


----------



## anon6768 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would appreciate some sort of reference or even an opportunity to have a word with a concerned person. If they think me compatible with their needs, I will try to put my full potential and effort in whatever I am given to do. At the end on the day, only you can help yourself. This is an ongoing struggle to land on a job platform and all one can do is "try". I appreciate and respect all of your opinions and concerns.


----------



## eng.mo7med (Feb 15, 2016)

What if the candidate is Gulf citizen, is there any way to find a job in gas&petrol industries as a fresh graduate.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

eng.mo7med said:


> What if the candidate is Gulf citizen, is there any way to find a job in gas&petrol industries as a fresh graduate.


Why would anyone employ someone with no experience when there are thousands of applicants with real experience ?

Oil & gas, like Aeronautical engineering uses skilled people and has no need for inexperienced starters as there is no R&D here, there is no manufacturing and basically maintenance work here. 

It's okay to be optimistic but in the aerospace sector here, I would never employ a recent graduate no matter how much they begged. If I did want one, I would get one from the parent company in the UK. 

One thing I don't understand is why the OP is obsessed with getting work in Dubai in a sector where Dubai has no relevant industrial base. Europe or the US is a much better bet.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Why would anyone employ someone with no experience when there are thousands of applicants with real experience ?
> 
> Oil & gas, like Aeronautical engineering uses skilled people and has no need for inexperienced starters as there is no R&D here, there is no manufacturing and basically maintenance work here.
> 
> ...


Last year we hired about 65 grads across the region for a development program I manage: most of them were GCC nationals, based in their own countries. This year we're aiming for almost exclusively GCC nationals. 

Graduates are the cheapest and easiest way to build rapid, organic growth, moulded the way you want.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Last year we hired about 65 grads across the region for a development program I manage: most of them were GCC nationals, based in their own countries. This year we're aiming for almost exclusively GCC nationals. Graduates are the cheapest and easiest way to build rapid, organic growth, moulded the way you want.


As long as you don't mind a lack of experience that is of course fine. 

What isn't fine is having inexperienced graduates working on aircraft with hundreds of people inside them, when their lives depend upon a Facebook obsessed generation 

And at least in your market, there is one in the Middle East. 

There isn't for aeronautical engineering at a graduate level because nothing is designed or built here.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty sure Strata will be hiring Emirati engineers, as one example.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Pretty sure Strata will be hiring *Emirati *engineers, as one example.


Yes, there is your key word...
Why hire from abroad if you can get educated locals? 
Why pay expensive visa and relocation costs for somebody without relevant experience? 

Here's some food for thought for those who are desperate to get to Dubai:

https://www.dsc.gov.ae/Report/DSC_LFS_2014_02_08.pdf

As you can see it appears that only a small percentage get paid proper salaries.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Pretty sure Strata will be hiring Emirati engineers, as one example.


 Sure but they are doing component replacements as part of the MRO scheme which the OEMs had to do to sell aircraft. In simple terms, it's not design, but copying and not even close to aeronautical design. Airbus and the other OEMs still do all the hard work. Put it another way, despite massive resources and numbers of staff, the Chinese still buy Airbus and Boeing in great numbers so it'll be a few decades before any UAY locally designed things take the air and if they do it's doubtful that they would be much more than simple designs.

I recall Emirates tried to strong arm Airbus into making the A380 in the UAE but common sense prevailed.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Yes, there is your key word...
> Why hire from abroad if you can get educated locals?
> Why pay expensive visa and relocation costs for somebody without relevant experience?
> 
> ...


Natch.

That said, Emiratis usually cost more than expats, unlike other GCC nationals.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sure but they are doing component replacements as part of the MRO scheme which the OEMs had to do to sell aircraft. In simple terms, it's not design, but copying and not even close to aeronautical design. Airbus and the other OEMs still do all the hard work. Put it another way, despite massive resources and numbers of staff, the Chinese still buy Airbus and Boeing in great numbers so it'll be a few decades before any UAY locally designed things take the air and if they do it's doubtful that they would be much more than simple designs.
> 
> I recall Emirates tried to strong arm Airbus into making the A380 in the UAE but common sense prevailed.


And I imagine most of the MRO is in Jordan anyway.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> And I imagine most of the MRO is in Jordan anyway.


No idea about that but both AMMROC and Mubadalah have impressive MRO setups.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> No idea about that but both AMMROC and Mubadalah have impressive MRO setups.


Aye, I know quite a few with ADAT (although I still call them GAMCO half the time), but not familiar with the AMMROC crowd (more GAL).


----------

